# Coca Cola Dec 25 1923 & Nov 16 1915 bottles



## pensacolasteve (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello everyone, just picked up a couple of cases of hobble skirt Coca Cola bottles, some have embossed dates Dec 25 1923 and the others are Nov 16 1915. I believe these are called Christmas and Thanksgiving bottles, is that correct? Most are local, Pensacola, however, some are Defuniak Fla, Mobile Ala, Dothan Ala, etc. and some are aqua colored while some are clear glass. Are certain cities, colors, etc. rarer than others? Just curious, thanks.


----------



## epackage (Nov 17, 2012)

Sounds right Steve, be careful though as the Xmas Cokes were reproduced in the 80's or 90's I believe.... Pics will help


----------



## pensacolasteve (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah, I did notice some reproductions on the auction sites, hoping mine are real. I'll take and post some pics tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm needing a 1915 from Americus, Washington, or Louisville, all Georgia towns, if you've got one in the bunch.  Thanks.


----------



## hunting262 (Nov 17, 2012)

I love xmas cokes but i still havent found any yet but i have found parts of d-pat cokes from the 40's


----------



## pensacolasteve (Nov 17, 2012)

Here are some pics, just a sample, I think there are approx 30 total. Most have case wear and a few have some chips on bottom, need to clean them up some but overall they look pretty good. I think they're authentic, what do you think?

 @ Jimbo, i'll check and see if any are from the areas that you mentioned.


----------



## epackage (Nov 17, 2012)

Those bottoms make me think they are all period correct, I believe the embossing was smaller and different on the remakes


----------



## pensacolasteve (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info, that's good news. I think that I'll clean up a few and try the auction.


----------



## AlexD (Nov 18, 2012)

Are they all Pn FL? That's talking cash if so! Some of those are about $100 each.


----------



## pensacolasteve (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes, most are Pensacola, some Ala but the bulk are Pensacola. Are those worth more? 

 PS. Jimbo, sorry, didn't have any of the cities that you asked about. All are Pensacola, Defuniak Springs, Mobile and Dothan Ala.


----------



## pensacolasteve (Nov 22, 2012)

I cleaned up a few bottles, they turned out pretty good. There up for auction, I posted a link in the "Current Auctions and Sales" category. Curious to see what they go for.


----------

